# Pit bull Muscle Building Supplement & Dog Vitamin



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

have anyone use Pit bull Muscle Building Supplement & Dog Vitamin . They say that its better then nuvet


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

jaws said:


> have anyone use Pit bull Muscle Building Supplement & Dog Vitamin . They say that its better then nuvet


Honestly supplements are a marketing gimmick. Your dog either has it or not, genetics are the only thing that matters with the dog's muscular mass. I wouldn't worry about using harmful chemicals to try to make your dog muscular or ripped. Pitbull type dogs are very powerful and muscular dogs by nature. Exercise the dog enough and feed it quality food and enough rest and the dog will reach its potential. I know dogs that are couch potatoes that aren't exercised that much and they look like body builders without any supplements or special foods.










this American BUlldog puppy at 9 months old, he is fed raw and goes out for two daily walks and 30 minutes of playing in the yard. The picture doesn't do justice this dog is packed with muscle like Arnold, supplement Free:woof:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I agree with David. If you work your dog and feed it well it will develope in to a beautiful animal.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Genetics, food, exercise...nothing else required


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

They are born with muscle and bone or they aren't.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> Honestly supplements are a marketing gimmick.* Your dog either has it or not, genetics are the only thing that matters with the dog's muscular mass.* I wouldn't worry about using harmful chemicals to try to make your dog muscular or ripped. Pitbull type dogs are very powerful and muscular dogs by nature.* Exercise the dog enough and feed it quality food and enough rest and the dog will reach its potential.* I know dogs that are couch potatoes that aren't exercised that much and they look like body builders without any supplements or special foods.
> 
> this American BUlldog puppy at 9 months old, he is fed raw and goes out for two daily walks and 30 minutes of playing in the yard. The picture doesn't do justice this dog is packed with muscle like Arnold, supplement Free:woof:





MY MIKADO said:


> I agree with David. If you work your dog and feed it well it will develope in to a beautiful animal.





Sampsons Dad said:


> Genetics, food, exercise...nothing else required





Sampsons Dad said:


> They are born with muscle and bone or they aren't.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

i know that it all come down to genetics. But i know that this might be different. A weight builder take supplements and workout, why cant a dog do the same


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

jaws said:


> i know that it all come down to genetics. But i know that this might be different. A weight builder take supplements and workout, why cant a dog do the same


Because the dog is not a human and you are not vet to know exeactly how every supplement is going to affect the organs of the dog. I was a personal trainer for quite a few years and I can tell you that you could work out as hard as you want but it all comes down to the person's genetics of how big they can get. Creatine, Protein powders and herbal supplements that increase your testasterone do not squat besides give you a little boost in the gym. The only thing that will change the person siginicantly would be steroids. Again like I stated, it all comes down to genetics and why in the world do you want your dog to be ripped and muscular if it is not in it?


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

jaws said:


> i know that it all come down to genetics. But i know that this might be different. A weight builder take supplements and workout, why cant a dog do the same


What would be the benefit?
Also...there is no real long term studies on how these drugs/supplements will work n the dogs liver and kidneys. So...if you have money to test liver and kidney values...well then do you....
But for me and my dogs I worry about hepatic disease and of kidney damage.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> What would be the benefit?
> Also...there is no real long term studies on how these drugs/supplements will work n the dogs liver and kidneys. So...if you have money to test liver and kidney values...well then do you....
> But for me and my dogs I worry about hepatic disease and of kidney damage.


Beautifully stated...:clap:


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Most weight lifters and virtually ever body builder get more results from steroids then they do nutritional supplements. Here's an old ad regarding steroids and a very well known dog. What nature didn't give modern chemistry can!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

All natural this dog gets walks once in a while and doesn't even have a fenced yard =(* but as you can see he is freaking ripped. Pictures here do not justice, you can actually see the individual fibers in the backlegs he is an amazing dog. All he eats is Solid Gold and a cookie here and there.


----------

